# DFW Aquatic Plant Club Meeting April 30, 2016 in Arlington



## bsboust (Nov 26, 2014)

DFW Aquatic Plant Club Meeting April 30, 2016 in Arlington

This is an additional meeting that was added at Mike's request. There will be a meeting in May at Brandon's (Pope) house. That meeting will be noticed when the date is confirmed. 

Mike (Crownman) has volunteered his home in Arlington for a club meeting on Saturday, April 30th at 1pm. 

No official topic but plants will be swapped and club issues will be discussed. One topic suggested was identifying different types of algae and how to control them.

All are welcome but the plant swap is only for paid members (annual membership is $20 due in Jan but each quarter is prorated, contact CrownMan for details).

Please bring drinks or a snack to share.

For the address, please send a PM request to Crownman or bsboust via dfwfishbox or dfwapc.

Brad Boustead (bsboust) 

Secretary: DFW Aquatic Plant Club


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

any one on my side of town going. front struts are blown and don't know when I'll have enough $ so I can't go very far in my car.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I have sent out the email notice with my address and phone number. I got one undeliverable to Alan Zablovil. If anyone has Alans email address, please pm it to me.

Another possible meeting topic could be fertilization techniques specifically Tom Barrs Estimative Index and PPS methods. I use EI and Alex uses PPS.


----------



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

I think some of the new members could benefit from both topics.


----------



## jozef3d (Feb 6, 2016)

CrownMan said:


> I have sent out the email notice with my address and phone number. I got one undeliverable to Alan Zablovil. If anyone has Alans email address, please pm it to me.
> 
> Another possible meeting topic could be fertilization techniques specifically Tom Barrs Estimative Index and PPS methods. I use EI and Alex uses PPS.


Hey Mike,

I have his email. We came together. Ill pm if to you.


----------

